# ABV mead



## wombil (22/3/21)

Hey Guys ,
I have made many different biab brews and always aimed at an ABV of 5%. with ale a finishing sg of 1050 gives me this.
Question is , "Is the same calculation used for mead ABV? "
What sg would give an ABV of approx 10% in mead?
Thankyou ,
wombil.


----------



## MHB (22/3/21)

Pretty much, it’s just the change of gravity in points / 7.5 (well approximately)
So if your beer had an OG (Original Gravity) of 1.050 and it finished (Final Gravity) at 1.010 we would say it has changed by 40 points (50-10). 40/7.5 is 5.3% ABV.
If you want twice as much alcohol you need twice as much change (say around 80 points).
Mead tends to finish a lot lower than beer, depending on the yeast and what is in the mead other than just honey.
Assume an apparent attenuation of close to 100%
You want 10% so rearrange the equation, gives 10*7.5=Change in points. You want 75 points so an OG of 1.075.
You will need good nutrient and good mead yeast but 10% in mead is pretty easy.
Mark


----------

